

Foursquare founder - Scripting Languages Are All you Need - keeptrying
http://www.quora.com/How-long-had-Dennis-Crowley-been-coding-before-he-made-Dodgeball

======
keeptrying
OP here. Title was supposed to read "Scripting languages are all you need for
getting from 0K - 10K users". Didnt have space so I truncated it.

Very eyeopening post by the founder.

